# شرح hysys بالصوت والصورة



## shekapom (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
طبعا كلنا سمعنا عن برنامج ال HYSYS واللي مايعرفوش هو برنامج محاكاة خاص بال chemical & refining plants 
المهم إن أنا عملت شرح بسيط عنه وعن استخدامه من خلال مثال عن ال gas processing 
الفيديوهات موجودة على مدونتي الخاصة وده الرابط للموضوع

http://de7ayaty.blogspot.com/search/label/HYSYS

اتمني أن ينال عملي البسيط إعجابكم، 
ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## طارق البيشي (23 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 مارس 2009)




----------



## المهندسه ليى (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير
تحياتي..


----------



## الشخيبي (24 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم..*


----------



## Antir Marouane (11 أبريل 2009)

Can you help me please on my final degree project, i' have to simulate with hysys an under vacuum tower which is going to treat the atmospheric residue of a refinery, do you have any tutorial on this subject? help​


----------



## امير العراق (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------



## shekapom (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا آسف جداً جداُ على تاخري في الرد على الاعضاء الكرام ولكني كنت مشغول جداً بسبب الدراسة ومشروع التخرج وكان دخولي على النت يقتصر على المدونة والاميل، مرة اخرى اكرر أسفي.

ولكل الاعضاء الكرام جزانا الله واياكم كل خير، وبارك الله فيكم وفي مروركم الكريم.


----------



## shekapom (2 يوليو 2009)

For Mr\ Antir Marouane and for all in ARAB-ENG
if the time still with you to complete your project you can download the following videos which include refining crude oil though atmospheric tower
the Links is for three videos as ZIP files​ 

:first video
part one 
part two
part three​ 
:second video
part one 
part two
part three​ 
:third video
part one 
part two
part three
part four​ 

and here is a PDF file contaning the example data​DATA​ 
if any one need any help send me the question here ​ 
ok​


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (23 يوليو 2009)

ـزاك الله خيـرا جـزاك الله خيـرا 
جـزاك الله خيـرا جـزاك الله خيـرا 
جــزاك الله خيــرا جــزاك الله خــيرا 
جـــزاك الله خيـــرا جـــزاك الله خـــيرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا​


----------



## سنـجار (23 يوليو 2009)

*مشكوووور ويعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## shekapom (26 يوليو 2009)

لا شكر على واجب
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالرحمن البكوش (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## shekapom (10 أغسطس 2009)

وبارك فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
نشكرك جزيل الشكر وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

ممنون والف شكر للطرح المفيد


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اهم اهم (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركت اخي على عملك الرائع.. لكن عندي مشكلة في فتح الملف..ماالحجم المطلوب توفره لفتح الملف الاول مثلا؟؟ لانه يشير لي بعدم توفر الحجم المناسب عند فتح الضغط.. واكرر شكري لك


----------



## د.عماد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

انا بصراحة عايز شرح مبسط عن الموضوع لاننى مش كميائى لاننى احتاج الى تحويل المعادن عالية درجة الانصهار الى بودرة وماذلت لم اصل الى طريقة ولفت انتباهى فى الموضوع كلمة re fining فاثارت فضولى للسؤال ارجو المعذرة والاجابة ان امكن وكل الشكر


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك...مع فائقتقديري وسلامي*​


----------



## الاصيل222 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## shekapom (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
جزى الله خيراً كل الأعضاء الكرام الذين قاموا بالرد على الموضوع، واعتذر عن التأخر في الرد عليهم



المهندسة جهاد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك



وجزاك مثله إن شاء الله



ابن الجزائر البار قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> نشكرك جزيل الشكر وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال



آآمييين
جزاك الله خيرا



مرتضى الموسوي قال:


> ممنون والف شكر للطرح المفيد



لا شكر على واجب
جزاك الله خيرا



a_a_k قال:


> يعطيك العافيه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



ويعطيك أيضا
جزاك الله خيرا



اهم اهم قال:


> بوركت اخي على عملك الرائع.. لكن عندي مشكلة في فتح الملف..ماالحجم المطلوب توفره لفتح الملف الاول مثلا؟؟ لانه يشير لي بعدم توفر الحجم المناسب عند فتح الضغط.. واكرر شكري لك



الفرق لن يكون كبير لآنه مضغوط بطريقة عادية، قم بتجميع أجزاء الملف معاً ويكون الفرق في الملف الناتج بعض الميجات القليلة



د.عماد قال:


> انا بصراحة عايز شرح مبسط عن الموضوع لاننى مش كميائى لاننى احتاج الى تحويل المعادن عالية درجة الانصهار الى بودرة وماذلت لم اصل الى طريقة ولفت انتباهى فى الموضوع كلمة re fining فاثارت فضولى للسؤال ارجو المعذرة والاجابة ان امكن وكل الشكر



جزاك الله خيرا
البرنامج مخصص لمحاكاة العمليات الكيميائية وتكرير البترول، فكلمة refining لمجال عمل تكرير البترول وليس للفلزات
فما تحتاج له برنامج أخر خاص بالمواد الفلزية ومحاكاة عملياتها، ولكني لا أذكر اسم هذا البرنامج


----------



## shekapom (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يوحنا رومانس قال:


> ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر



لا شكر على واجب
جزاك الله خيرا



خليل الهاشمي قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك...مع فائقتقديري وسلامي*​



وجزاك مثله إن شاء الله
اللهم آآآميييين



الاصيل222 قال:


> الف الف الف
> الف الف الف
> الف الف الف
> الف الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر



لا شكر على واجب
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enas2 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you
hard work 
thanks


----------



## الاخت الوفية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## jassim78 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------



## ولد المدينه (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## superman2000 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------

